# Dover-Detached bastion,napoleonic caves-April 08



## tucker (Apr 23, 2008)

After seeing the various photographs/reports online of what is underground in Dover, me and my fellow explorer dan decided that it was about time we jump in the truck, drive down to dover and see it for ourselves.
First stop were what i think are Napoleonic caves near the St. Martins deep shelter.(this should be correct!)










And a random trolley...




Next up was the detached bastion. This was after some getting quite lost and taking the longest route possible. We found it in the end though 




Just watch out, there are gaping holes in the floor! 




The bastion must be a local hangout, as we could hear people, probably kids, the whole time we were there. Cool hangout though, i must say

The favourite find of the day would have to be a tunnel which is built into the cliff, and is connected to the cliff by a walkway, and has a ladder which drops down onto the beach. Im not sure what this part is called, but it is right by an old shipwreck on the beach??
Looking out...




out to sea...




And the connecting tunnel...





All in all, it was a good day which i enjoyed, having never been to any of the underground places in dover. Hopefully we will be planning a return trip as there is lots of places we didnt get to see, so if anyone is up for it, please do get in touch 

Enjoy

tucker


----------



## Neosea (Apr 23, 2008)

That's a cool explore, been in some of the tunnels under the castle, but nothing like those


----------



## Maniac (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome, nice photos, like your light writing.  

There's a few places there I've not been to, and I've done a lot of exploring in Dover, just goes to show how much there is in the town. The detached bastion is quite a good explore, but you're right you do have to watch for the holes in the floor! I've run into kids in there before as well. 

Nice report. 

Maniac.


----------



## tucker (Apr 23, 2008)

Cheers for the replies guys 
Yeah there were definitely probably a lot of kids inside when we were there,all giggling and laughing. We saw one guy on his way there as we were leaving. The kid looked paranoid too. Maybe he was high or just bricking it thinking about the long walk with no torch to find his mates again 

tuck


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice shots! Love the trolly!


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 23, 2008)

Captured it very well and not just done the 'touristy' bits either, impressed!


----------



## base74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice pics, a very interesting place


----------



## Maidstone Trooper (Apr 24, 2008)

The tunnel in the cliffs is Langdon Searchlight Battery.


----------



## tucker (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah thanks, did not have a clue of the name but its certainly an awesome little place and now i know


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 24, 2008)

Excellent explore and pics, tucker. Love the Searchlight Battery.


----------



## tucker (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you  It was our favourite site of the day. Quite a walk to get to, and when you do get there, very quiet and peaceful. Could've stayed there all day and just chilllled 

tuck


----------



## King Al (Apr 24, 2008)

looks really good, might have to check that out! 


> And a random trolley...



They really do get every were! reminds me of the gatwick ones from the wales meet does any one have a pic of those?


----------

